# Digging - Citronella collar?



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

They do make them that way... I just saw this the other day cuz we're looking for a bark control one...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+9+18610&pcatid=18610


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> They do make them that way... I just saw this the other day cuz we're looking for a bark control one...
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+9+18610&pcatid=18610


Thanks!!! I obviously missed that.  Boy, they are pricey though. I guess if it works, it's worth it.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Merlins mom said:


> Thanks!!! I obviously missed that.  Boy, they are pricey though. I guess if it works, it's worth it.


Yeah that's what I'm finding as well... :uhoh:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

There is a collar that is a citronella spray that you do control - i know of someone who used it on a dog who was aggresive towards dogs, and it did work. The secret is for you to activate it as soon as the behaviour starts, but the dog must not see you doing it so they don't associate the unpleasant smell with you, but with what they were doing. (Hope that makes sense). I will try and find out where she got it from.


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

Digging is natural and can be hard to stop but maybe consider a sandpit for him instead so that he can still dig but in a designated area.
You can hide toys in it to begin with and praise him for digging for them and if he digs in the wrong place interupt him and take him to the sand pit (he'll love it!)


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have to admit - we have the Citronella Spray collar and I would say it has tremendously helped with bad habits. The beep (button 1) is supposed to be positive reinforcement, but she hates it so many times we tell her no and beep her and she stops the bad behavior without even having to spray her. 

She is way too smart and figured out it is us that controls it, but if you even show her the remote when she is not wearing the collar she stops her bad behavior many times.

We can ask her - do you want spray - and she will even straighten up.

She has figured it out, but it works for us.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I can only say it gets better as they get older, my yard has been OK for a couple of month now but last summer it was a mine field like you said. Someone mentioned once to put poop in the hole and it really worked for me







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poop works, so does pea gravel & chicken wire, some dogs just have a need to dig, so a sand box, mulch pit, or something acceptable for digging needs to be installed to fill this need.

the spray collars are effective, but you must be there every time-so he never gets to dig in the wrong place again. even digging the yard once, will set you back weeks in your no-dig training. hope you find something to help!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> poop works, so does pea gravel & chicken wire, some dogs just have a need to dig, so a sand box, mulch pit, or something acceptable for digging needs to be installed to fill this need.
> 
> the spray collars are effective, but you must be there every time-so he never gets to dig in the wrong place again. even digging the yard once, will set you back weeks in your no-dig training. hope you find something to help!


Poop only works on the hole I put it in. He just digs another one!  Pea gravel he thinks is great fun to dig up, and chicken wire might work, but like the poop, he'll just dig another one. LOL!

We have not put in a sand box for him, but plan to. We'll probably try that before the collar purchase. I know he needs to dig.....the 28 or so holes in my yard tell me this! :bowl: 

At least he doesn't tear up my house! Always look on the bright side of life.....


----------

